# America's Best Rubix Rest



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody try the America's Best Rubix Rest yet? Is it even available yet? I know there on back order at LAS. Looks like a very nice rest if it's as solid as it looks from the youtube video I may have to buy one or two. I am looking to replace my Tuners with something solid that has clicks, an adjustable blade angle and repeatable blade replacement. I know the Freakshow has most of that but I don't think it has the click feature.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The FreakShow doesn't click. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know that. You are no help.lol


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

With a detent setup, IE "clicks", you are restricted to wherever the detent seats as to the position of the rest.
With the Freakshow, it is infinitely adjustable, allowing razor edge tuning for your specific setup.
Would you rather shoot "good enough" or exact precision?
Might be the difference between 30X win and crying in the truck.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

proelite06 said:


> I know that. You are no help.lol


Hey smarty pants, you said I DON'T THINK it has clicks. I was just confirming for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

zombiehitman said:


> With a detent setup, IE "clicks", you are restricted to wherever the detent seats as to the position of the rest.
> With the Freakshow, it is infinitely adjustable, allowing razor edge tuning for your specific setup.
> Would you rather shoot "good enough" or exact precision?
> Might be the difference between 30X win and crying in the truck.


He ain't gonna shoot 60.....

But super fine or not a click at all isnt the same. I would prefer a click period. Its nice to know you weny ONE click. Just because the Tuner doesn't have more fine clicks because that system hasn't changed since before I started shooting one back in the 90s doesn't mean that someone can't make one more fine. I know that my sights have MUCH more fine clicks then a Tuner. Why it has taken anyone 20 years to bring that to a rest is beyond me.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

They are great rests! Talked with the guys at ABB quite a bit about it at Vegas. Definitely going to be my next rest. Really easy to use, sturdy and super adjustable


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Clicks are nice, but I was very happy when I switched from a Pro Tuner to the AAE Freakshow. Much better rest. I will also say that I ran into a situation last year where I was needing to be in between the clicks on a Tuner. 

Sorry, no experience with the Rubix. If you're going to use it as a drop away, I would advise you look into the Hamskea.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

No, wasn't planning on using it as a drop away.


----------



## fredocorleone (Mar 26, 2012)

SteveID said:


> Clicks are nice, but I was very happy when I switched from a Pro Tuner to the AAE Freakshow. Much better rest. I will also say that I ran into a situation last year where I was needing to be in between the clicks on a Tuner.
> 
> Sorry, no experience with the Rubix. If you're going to use it as a drop away, I would advise you look into the Hamskea.


Wow, you needed to move your rest less than two thousands of an inch? (The tuner moves .0039 inch per click) That's less than half the thickness of a blade. OK that being a given, if you can move two thousands on a freakshow how can you be sure that 1) you are moving exactly two thousands, and 2) you are getting reproducibility of your movements without the positive stop of a click?


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

fredocorleone said:


> Wow, you needed to move your rest less than two thousands of an inch? (The tuner moves .0039 inch per click) That's less than half the thickness of a blade. OK that being a given, if you can move two thousands on a freakshow how can you be sure that 1) you are moving exactly two thousands, and 2) you are getting reproducibility of your movements without the positive stop of a click?


Wow!! Yeah, I did need to be in between clicks. Why isn't the rest designed with .002" clicks like the majority of sights? Shouldn't be that hard to do. 

The beauty of the Freakshow is that I don't have to deal with clicks. Slight turn of the knob and it's there. Infinitely fine adjustment. 

Speaking of the thickness of blades, that was my main beef with the Tuner. I could buy a dozen different blades and none were even remotely close to being the same. AAE's are so much better that there isn't even a reason to attempt to refute that. 

I'm glad I could move you to contribute to the forum. Welcome.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I dont see why it would be odd that one could need to be in between clicks. I have needed to be in between clicks before. 

I have loved my Tuner from the day I 1st started using one back in the 90s. But there are changes or upgrades that I wish had been made over the years. The blades sure aren't what they were and there is slop between blades for sure. 

Like Steve said it has been easy for sights to go to a smaller click, and like I said previously why it couldn't be done with a rest with clicks is beyond me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

By the sounds of it, this thing is junk because it has clicks according to some of you guys. Did I miss something? Here is the way I see it, I have been shooting a tuner for years and years and I have NEVER been "between clicks" or to the point that I could not get the rest to do what I wanted it to do. I am pretty serious about my tunning. I am pretty sure I get perfect arrow flight and the best grouping out of my set ups. I may not shoot 60 or even anywhere close but I know what I am doing and know what I am after. I know my tune has nothing to do with my lack of score. If "you" are between clicks aren't there some other options you might do like adjusting point weight? Maybe add or subtract a twist or two from the yoke? If you haven't cut all your shafts yet this would be the time to re think lenght? Or possibly a slight twist to the limb bolts in one direction or the other. Yes most of these things you can't exactly do standing on the range trying to group tune but they are options. I am thinking at this point its like a Ford or Chevy kinda thing. I think the new Freakshow from AAE is awesome rest. I still haven't pulled the trigger on what I am going to get. If the Rubix is on Backorder for months I am not going to wait I will go ahead and get The Freakshow. But....if the Rubixs is going to be available pretty soon I will probably get it. I just prefer the clicks. I think some are thinking the adjustments aren't that fine. To another point if I buy 2 one is going to be for a new bow that I haven't got yet the other is for the bow I am shooting right now and there is NO way I am pulling the tuner off of it until stuff starts going south or when indoor starts which ever comes first. I have my Vantage Elite pounding.


----------



## hoythunter42 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw them at the worlds... definatley an awesome 3d rest. dont know about it for a drop away.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

$200 for an arrow rest is just plain ridiculous sorry...

Could be the best thing in the world, but it isn't going to buy a single point you won't get with a tuner...plus all of a sudden you've got a bunch of moving parts, bearing that can wear, springs that can change...

just give me a tuner or a Trophy Taker Spring Steel Micro please...


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll wait till they start showing up on here for half the orginal price!!!


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

Backlash -- The play resulting from loose connections between gears or other mechanical elements.


----------

